
List of Protocol Buffers used by Pokemon Go API - javiercr
https://gist.github.com/yeyus/7653a551646b0804c10b6cf4c210ef47
======
javiercr
Some background about Protocol Buffers:

[http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2014/06/05/choose-
protocol-...](http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2014/06/05/choose-protocol-
buffers/)

[https://developers.google.com/protocol-
buffers/docs/overview](https://developers.google.com/protocol-
buffers/docs/overview)

